# برنامج رسم المعادلات الرياضية Graphing advantage



## مهندس وعد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين العرب 
هذا البرنامج Graphing Advantage خاص لرسم المعادلات الرياضية . تكتب له المعادلة وهو يرسمها وممكن ان يحلها ولجميع انواع المعادلات الرياضية. وبارك الله بالمهندسين العرب .


----------



## el_rayes (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## محمد كيكاني (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
محمد كيكاني


----------



## eng_ sindbad (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا لك على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (5 نوفمبر 2008)

برنامج رائع جدا شكرا لك


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شك على هذا المجهود


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل شكرا


----------



## م زايد (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
اعانك الله على فعل الخير
نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## Eng.Amir (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز جدا, وبارك الله فيك


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (17 يناير 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (17 يناير 2009)

الف الف شكر


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (29 أبريل 2009)

_*جزاك الله خير
وبورك فيك *_


----------



## سعد كاظم وبدان (29 أبريل 2009)

ان هذا البرنامج مفيد:84:


----------



## م زايد (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس
نرجو منك المزيد


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (5 مايو 2009)

كتب الله لك في كل خط حسنة


----------



## مهندس وعد (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود المشجعة


----------



## ghroby (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حنانون (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج وعلى المجهود الرائع


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك ...........................يا بطل


----------



## مهندس وعد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

وانت العايش ...............يابطل


----------



## wejamaj2011 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

تمام شكراالبرنامج رائع


----------



## kirkukly (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف شكر يا بش مهندس*​


----------



## Very Little Engine (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وعسى الله ينفع بك الإسلام والمسلمون


----------



## kelwa the zoldick (20 أكتوبر 2012)

البرنامج مش شغال على فكـره


----------



## kareem moh (22 أكتوبر 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------

